# Seperate Forum for April Fool's Jokes?



## JoeGKushner (Apr 1, 2005)

Can we get all the jokes into the non-general area here meant for off topic conversations?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

No, they must mix with the real threads so people cannot tell which is which.


----------



## pogre (Apr 1, 2005)

Well Joe, you party pooper, it appears you have won. The new forum is over here. 

BTW - shouldn't this thread be in META?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

no one cool reads meta......


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one cool reads meta......




Yep.

joe b.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one cool reads meta......




Dude... That's my _homepage_.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 1, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Dude... That's my _homepage_.




Oh, I'm sorry to offend. I've never been there.








joe b.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 1, 2005)

that'll be done tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Dude... That's my _homepage_.




your home page is meta???


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 1, 2005)

Why is this thread marked "Humor"?

It's not even remotely funny.

Unless it was meant as a joke, in which case it is hilarious.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

...funny?


----------



## Henry (Apr 1, 2005)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Why is this thread marked "Humor"?
> 
> It's not even remotely funny.




A Cleric, a Druid, and a Warlock walk into a bar... 


...each take 1d6 damage from the collision.

**ba-dum-bump!**


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 1, 2005)

I love April Fool's day...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Can we get all the jokes into the non-general area here meant for off topic conversations?




Hail and well met. I'm behind you 100%.

*puts on his "I despise April Fool's Day" party-pooper button*


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Dude... That's my _homepage_.




Your point?


----------



## Krieg (Apr 1, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Well Joe, you party pooper, it appears you have won. The new forum is over here.




Don't listen to him Joe he's lying, trying to get one over on you for April Fools.

The real link is HERE.



fnord


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him Joe he's lying, trying to get one over on you for April Fools.
> 
> The real link is HERE.
> 
> ...




dude, that's the coolest link ever!!!!


----------



## Mark (Apr 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Can we get all the jokes into the non-general area here meant for off topic conversations?




Every year, same joke, still gets em.  Good one, Joe!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 1, 2005)

you guys are evil.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you guys are evil.




imagine what would happen if we could truely be evil......


----------



## twofalls (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for the switch to the different forum. I'm not trying to be a stick in the mud, I just don't know folks here that well and ended up flaming a poor guy over a misunderstanding. And I don't ever flame anyone... (guess I can't say that anymore though).


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Apr 2, 2005)

twofalls said:
			
		

> Thanks for the switch to the different forum. I'm not trying to be a stick in the mud, I just don't know folks here that well and ended up flaming a poor guy over a misunderstanding.




I wouldn't worry about it, Twofalls.  Luring in the "clueless" is half the fun of inside jokes!  

I certainly wasn't offended, so you shouldn't let it bother you.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 2, 2005)

So does anyone have a higher post count than Crothian?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 2, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So does anyone have a higher post count than Crothian?



 nope


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So does anyone have a higher post count than Crothian?





no, and if you know what's good for you, it stays that way!!!


----------



## Bihor (Apr 2, 2005)

I had more but something append and I lost my count


----------



## BOZ (Apr 2, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So does anyone have a higher post count than Crothian?




does anyone anywhere on any set of forums, even combined?


----------



## Krieg (Apr 2, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you guys are evil.




Except for Diaglo, he's just Chaotic.

They only had three alignments in his day....uphill, both ways...in the snow. 


Err or something like that.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 4, 2005)

hey, i just remembered... for those of you who have access to it, there is that "April 2004 Moderator Forum" near the bottom of the main page... maybe these threads will be stuck there as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So does anyone have a higher post count than Crothian?



If you want to see the list, it's here.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> does anyone anywhere on any set of forums, even combined?




of course, those boards with people with no lives that have off topic forums that are really 90% of their traffic....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you want to see the list, it's here.





We'll call that the abridged version.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, they're the only precise numbers we have.  Sure, you lost a lot of posts, but we don't know exactly how many.

And it's still scary anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, they're the only precise numbers we have.  Sure, you lost a lot of posts, but we don't know exactly how many.
> 
> And it's still scary anyway.




I have the exact number written down, sure  wasn't able to save every last post I made but I tried.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one cool reads meta......




Only Crothian does......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have the exact number written down, sure  wasn't able to save every last post I made but I tried.....




That's because your hard drive ran outta space......


----------

